
College Drinking Game Spurs Cottage Industry; Mr. Best's Backup Career - nickb
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB118834341517511527.html?mod=mostpop
======
Alex3917
Anecdotally, I've heard that the local Home Depot has started grouping
funnels, plastic tubes, and valves next to each other because they're sick of
people asking.

~~~
omouse
Next they'll be opening locations closer to colleges.

------
brett
Where I come from (UCSB) we had a different take on the nomenclature. The game
the article describes was called "Beirut", as the article notes. "Beer Pong",
by contrast, was much closer to an actual game of ping pong, paddles and all,
each player having a beer on the table that served as a target.

~~~
adamdoupe
When did you graduate from UCSB? I'm a fourth year Gaucho and the naming is
exactly as the article describes. I haven't seen anyone play "Beer Pong" as
you describe (although it was featured in Beer Fest).

~~~
brett
I graduated in '03. Interesting, but not all that shocking. I would not be
that surprised if there was variance in a given year.

"Beirut" did make a little more sense when we lost all the ping pong balls and
had to play with pennies. The copper (and zinc?) flavored beer also provided
some extra incentive to win.

Also, I have no recollection of "wash cups" being used at any time.

~~~
adamdoupe
> "Beirut" did make a little more sense when we lost all the ping pong balls
> and had to play with pennies. The copper (and zinc?) flavored beer also
> provided some extra incentive to win.

All the things we do to make drinking fun. I hope I never play with pennies,
that just sounds gross (although I have been know to do disgusting things
while intoxicated).

It's good to see a fellow Gaucho on News.YC.

~~~
sandoh
Another gaucho here, class of '02. With my group, we would just drink the beer
as we got it, no games or anything.

